
What Makes a Better World Lab Grown Meat or Humane Farming - rch
https://aeon.co/essays/what-makes-a-better-world-lab-grown-meat-or-humane-farming
======
tracker1
I'm not sure that the discussion is even something that can be approached in a
way that is even remotely unbiased. Yes, a lot of farming and slaughter is
inhumane. No, they aren't people. Yes, predatory animals aren't any more
humane than any method of slaughter.

In the end, we like meat... meat, and high-calorie plants are our main sources
of calories. We need relatively lots of them. And many of the calorie rich
plant sources have negative effects in a lot of ways. There's also the problem
of subsidized bunk science. We've had 5+ decades of really bad nutritional
science made policy in this country, and across the world. In the end, it
looks like, for the most part if people eat a variety of things and get enough
protein in their diet, without going too high in caloric intake, we're fine.

And the only reason I say variety is there are a number of micro nutrients, as
well as acid and protein chains that are hard or impossible for the body to
synthesize from other resources. There's also the increased rates of diabetes
(more closely related to higher intake of fructose and starchy foods)... Or
the amount of additives in everything... Farming variety out for maximum
yields over quality/taste.

The whole thing is a really sad mess... You can't feed the world with the
Whole Foods mindset (and profit margins).

I'd much rather see a limit on the markup for bottled water, and a pretty high
tax on all flavored drinks. That alone would probably give more benefit to
society.

Also, back to the topic, it's pretty hard to compete with the output from meal
worm farming, and simpler plant sources... Lab grown meat is mostly a pipe
dream, and an interesting experiment but something that is unlikely to ever be
cost effective vs simpler animal sources of meat.

